# WHAT DO U GUYS THINK ABOUT MET-RX



## IRON PIMPER (Apr 16, 2001)

hey fellas,i was wondering what everybody feels about met-rx. have u gotten any results off their stuff and also, which of their products do u recommend and which flavors. thanks.


----------



## crowman (Apr 16, 2001)

High quality products, a little too expensive for me.

------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## KoreanNoodle (Apr 16, 2001)

Quailty product, if you like paying for the name. You can find other quality brands for you buck.
If you got to cash to blow. Hell, try it out. If not. Shop around, there are plenty of other subs.

------------------
Somepeople were destined to succeed. I am determined to succeed.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2001)

> Originally posted by KoreanNoodle:
> *Quailty product, if you like paying for the name. You can find other quality brands for you buck.
> If you got to cash to blow. Hell, try it out. If not. Shop around, there are plenty of other subs.*



Met-Rx is no more expensive than any other large supplement manufacturer.  If you buy from GNC or a sports retailer, of course the prices will be jacked up.  You can find Met-Rx products online at a very good price.  I use their micronized creatine.  It works well for me.  I see Prince sells it for the same price I've paid.  (Prince, I'll buy from ya, but I have a huge supply to burn through first!)  


Besides, Met-Rx sponsors the World's Strongest Man competition.  Beefcake.  BEEFCAAAKE!


[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 04-17-2001).]


----------



## BroadStreet (Apr 17, 2001)

Met-RX is a high quality MRP. I dont find it overpriced. All the flavors were fine with me. Remember, Its just an MRP, a good protein blend with vitamins and a good carb to protein ratio. Its not a magic bullet that will make you large. I use MRP's mainly for convenience.


----------



## The Whole F/N Show (Apr 17, 2001)

Met-tx started it all.  The first MRP.  And supplements generally seem to be better after Met-Rx was released.  I prefer Mypopex and Lababra Lean body over Met-Rx for taste and texture but all the quality MRPs are fairly similar.  It's a good product but not magic however it may seem like magic if you use it and alter your diet after being on a really crappy one which is the case with many who said they've made such dramatic improvements after using Met-Rx.

On the price I'm curious what's another high quality MRP that's so much cheaper than Met-Rx?  Because they all seem pretty close to me in price.  BTW, GNC prices are for suckers or those you don't know any better.

[This message has been edited by The Whole F/N Show (edited 04-19-2001).]


----------



## IRON PIMPER (Apr 18, 2001)

yeah. your right f/n show. im just curious has anybody even tried their new pro50 anabolic series stuff? and r u gaining results. and what flavors of their proteins do u recommend?


----------

